# Swedish: difference between "skinn" and "hud"



## mimosa59

Hej!

Could anyone tell me what the difference is between "skinn" and "hud", if there is such a difference?

Tack!


----------



## In Search Of

Hi!
Generally, "skinn" is leather, or hide, and it is what shoes and bags can be made from. "hud" is the skin of a person. "Skin color" is "hudfarge", never "Skinnfarge"


----------



## mimosa59

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elektrisk564

In Search Of said:


> Hi!
> Generally, "skinn" is leather, or hide, and it is what shoes and bags can be made from. "hud" is the skin of a person. "Skin color" is "hudfarge", never "Skinnfarge"



You're right, but there's a small error. "Skin color" is "hudfärg", not "hudfarge".


----------



## hanne

The word "skinn" can also be used with the meaning "hud" (here's a google search with a lot of references to such use).


----------



## Lars H

Hej!

This is a very good question and not all that easy to answer. I got this from Elof Hellquist, 1922:

" Medan sålunda hud urspr, betecknat den skyddande, kvarsittande huden,
synes däremot skinn äldst ha betytt ’den avflådda* el. dyl. - Hud brukades
förr ofta i uttr., där nu skinn användes.."

Originally "hud" was attached to the body, while "skinn" was what you got when you had skinned an animal. But the expressions have become a bit mixed up since then.

What covers reptiles, like snakes, crocodiles or lizards is always referred to as "skinn", regardless if it is still on the animal, if the entire skin of an animal is removed and in one piece or if you got for example a belt made out of this material. I would never say "ormhud".

Mammals, like cows. "Koskinn" is a material used to make leather shoes and other stuff but it could also be an item lying on the floor as a carpet. "Kohud" is either either attached to the animal or skinned off like in one piece (i e the carpet) but not a material. And to make it worse, I have a gut feeling that the smaller the animal, the less likely I would use "hud" but I am nor sure of it. "Råtthud/Rat hide" sounds wrong in more than one way.

When it comes to humans, if we spend too much time in the sun we could say either "mitt skinn är rött av solbränna" or "min hud är röd av solbränna". Both works equally good.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Also, we have the word _djurhud_ that is used for all animals.


----------



## mimosa59

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## md7dani

Not easy to answer this question, the definition above is in general; skinn is for animals hud is for humans, but then u have expressions like:

"han har skinn på näsan" : he is a tuff person, strong caracter

"Han är bara skinn o ben": he is really thin


----------



## Lars H

Hej



md7dani said:


> skinn is for animals hud is for humans



Maybe not entirely correct. If you google "kohudar" you will get more hits than "koskinn". And although "renskinn" is the most used form describing the fur covering reindeers, who would say it's wrong to say "renhud"? Or "älghud?"


----------

